# Razor-billed Curassow (Peru)



## Glenn Bartley (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm just home from leading a trip down in the jungle of Peru. Some really amazing and exciting species down there. The most exciting one for me this year was this Razor-billed Curassow. Usually these guys are shy and hard to see. But we got lucky when this guy popped up for a great view 

Lot's more to come in this months newsletter...

Cheers!

Glenn







Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Shutter speed: 1/500 sec
Aperture: 6.3
ISO: 640
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2014)

Very nice capture Glenn. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Glenn. 
Stunning shot, great composition and colours. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2014)

What a great shot. I am so happy to see the bird in wildlife can be done with the 5D MKIII
But that 600II carrying in the jungle...isn't that heavy?


----------

